# 2002 Posters' Choice Troll of the Year  Awards [accepting nominations]



## tleilaxu (Dec 15, 2002)

In the spirit of improving the site:

So what do you people think? What has been the best troll in 2002? It's time we start handing out stupid awards to posters as a reward for wasting so much time here. I nominate "Should DND be more American?" for the best troll of the year. Anybody else remember a thread that you thought was outstanding?


_ 

Nominees:

Should DND be more american? 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=33556
Nominated by tleilaxu


Troll Awards
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...2095#post532095
Nominated by Dragongirl

Alsih0's Posts
nominated by darkness
(please specify a particular thread and provide a link)

Charging for DND
nominated by the Jester
(need link)

Need examples of how DND is evil
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=25192
nominated by BigFreakinGoblinoid

I am against this poll because it doesn't fit in with my personal vision for ENworld
nominated by Dragongirl, EternalKnight, and Horacio (not sure who should get credit ) _


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 15, 2002)

Personally, I nominate this post.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm serious! We should have awards not only for best troll but for best story hour, best scoop, etc


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 15, 2002)

And encourage trolls?  No thank you....


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 15, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *And encourage trolls?  No thank you.... *



Exactly!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 15, 2002)

alsih2o, for his Piratecat threads.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *alsih2o, for his Piratecat threads.  *




That's not a troll, it's art!!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 16, 2002)

How about the 'charging for dnd' thread?


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Dec 16, 2002)

bugaboo would win a favorite Troll contest for sure. 

remember his "need examples of how D&D is evil" thread?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25192

Too funny. I always fall for it too...


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 16, 2002)

Really wish people would not participate in this thread.  It will just encourage more trolling.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

hey dragongirl  

don't you think its ironic that you posted to request people not to post? you don't have to like every single thread on ENWorld...


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 16, 2002)

I asked people not to participate, meaning nominated threads for this "award".  I didn't ask people not to post, therefore there is nothing ironic.  I fear that if people keep nominating threads that will just give encouragement to those people who trolled, or encourage others to beat those nominated.

Edit : Damn typos.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

a well crafted troll is a fine thing


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

BFG: yer right that dnd is evil post is good, but it spiralled downwards to quickly... the Should DND be more american thread lasted about 200 posts before people started to take it seriously...


----------



## Horacio (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *a well crafted troll is a fine thing *




I guess that it depends on what side of the troll stick you are...

If you troll it, it can be fun.
If you witness it, it could be fun.
If you're trolled, it is not usually fun. And sometimes it's not agreable, even really disagreable. The better done is the troll, the worse is for the trolled people.

So let me disagree. Trolling is not good. It's not a fine thing. 
It's bulling. Internet version of the strong kid stealing lunh money from the weak kid, or the aggresive 'initiation rituals' in University Clubs. A bad thing.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> So let me disagree. Trolling is not good. It's not a fine thing.
> It's bulling. Internet version of the strong kid stealing lunh money from the weak kid, or the aggresive 'initiation rituals' in University Clubs. A bad thing. *




this thread isn't about whether trolls are good or not but which trolls you want to nominate for troll of the year.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *this thread isn't about whether trolls are good or not but which trolls you want to nominate for troll of the year. *




My bad then, but to my probably biased perception, giving an award to the best something is a kind of price, so encourages the something. 

So again in my probably biased opinion, this idea encourages trolling, which is, again IMPBO a bad thing.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

from a certain perspective you are trolling on this thread  

if you don't like it fine. i don't want this thread to get closed because it degenerated into pro- con- trolls


----------



## Horacio (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *from a certain perspective you are trolling on this thread  *




I know. I posted here against my best judgement, I should have followed DG's advise. 

But from another perspective, this thread could be seen as trolling, your idea like a trollish idea and me as a poster trying to stop the trolling.

I think all depends on the perpective, you know. The half full - half empty glass. The world is a perspective matter. 



> *if you don't like it fine. i don't want this thread to get closed because it degenerated into pro- con- trolls *




Again IMO, this IS a pro- con- troll argument, sonce your first post is a pro-troll one... 

Your mileage may vary, of course


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

all i'm saying is don't bother with posts you don't like. i think your hivemind threads are annoying but you don't see me spamming them like you are doing here.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *all i'm saying is don't bother with posts you don't like. i think your hivemind threads are annoying but you don't see me spamming them like you are doing here. *




There is a small difference that maybe you didn't arrive to see, I'll try to explain you it...

Hivemind thread doesn't promote anything. We have our thread (now it's only one at a time, mind you), fully sanctionated by Darkness, Piratecat and Morrus himself, where we speak of our silly things. We are open to anybody who wants to join us, we are friendly with people, we keep a small community inside the big community and we don't try or encourage anybody to do anything.

Now here is a threa dthat proposes a sort of Troll Oscars. To improve the site, let's give an Oscar to the best troll, yeah. And next year you have ten times more trolls, ten times more trollish, in the hope of winning the award. Maybe you don't see it, but your idea encourages trolling in these boards. And since I love these boards and I dislike trolling, I feel concerned. So I post.

If hivemind annoys you, report it to the admins. If you want to post then, do it. But please, don't try to take a martyr attitude here.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

how would you like it if i came on your hivemind threads and posted "this is annoying this is annoying this isn't MY vision of how ENworld should be?" this thread isn't hurting anyone and I am asking you to just leave it be. You've said what you have to say, now go post on the threads you like and leave this one alone.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *how would you like it if i came on your hivemind threads and posted "this is annoying this is annoying this isn't MY vision of how ENworld should be?" this thread isn't hurting anyone and I am asking you to just leave it be. You've said what you have to say, now go post on the threads you like and leave this one alone. *




If you come to the hivemind thread (they are not mine, not of anybody, they are only threads), and you say that, I think most people would ignore you and continue his business. And some people would try to convince you that we are a nice groups and try to make you join the fun.

Then, if you repeat it again an again, or go really nasty, maybe some moderator would say you politely to shut up. And then you could shut up or not and face the possible consequences. As I will do if a moderator complains about my posts.

And if I post here again, it's because I'm answering you. I dislike leaving a conversation unfinished, you know...


----------



## arwink (Dec 16, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *how would you like it if i came on your hivemind threads and posted "this is annoying this is annoying this isn't MY vision of how ENworld should be?" this thread isn't hurting anyone and I am asking you to just leave it be. You've said what you have to say, now go post on the threads you like and leave this one alone. *




People do do that.  Doesn't really bother me, personally.

For my money, the best this year has been the Should DnD be more American.  I hesitate to call that a troll though, even if it was the original intention.  I do make a destinction between those that are purely done to get a reaction, and those done by community members who stick around for the fun.

And that was a fun thread


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Really wish people would not participate in this thread.  It will just encourage more trolling. *



Right. Hence, I nominated Clay - who does something really neat.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 16, 2002)

Tleilax, I don't like the best troll thing.  If you want to start coming up with lists of best rules interpretation thread, best house rule thread, and have people vote on them, I'd probably be more interested.  As for trolls, though, I think your D&D should be more American example is only noticeable because of its timing.  It's why film companies release all their "good" Oscar-worthy movies after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 16, 2002)

Let me quash this idea before anyone gets too excited. Trolls at their worst are offensive, annoying, and rude. Very occasionally, trolls become performance art, actually funny and bringing the community together. The problem, though, is that the latter accounts for 1% of the former, and ecouraging anyone to troll at all means you have to wade through the 99% to get to the 1%.  

So uh uh, no thanks, not here. If you see something funny, appreciate it for what it is, but don't return here to celebrate and remember it. I don't want anyone getting the idea that this is a contest they should strive to enter.

Make sense?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 16, 2002)

I understand the reasoning, PC, but, and I mean no offense, there has been at least one "officially sanctioned" troll in the past. The thing is, trolling is an extremely subjective thing. What you, or the other moderators, might have regarded as performance art or as unifying for the community may not have seemed that way to others.  I guess what I mean is that, while there have been very funny, very intelligent trolls, I think they were as disruptive at times as some of the more nasty ones. What I'm getting at is that new members, or people who come here looking for info, often got suckered in by both kinds of trolls, and left either feeling frustrated or left out of what seemed one big "in-joke." I suppose what I'm trying to get at is that even the trolls we like have caused trouble, and not the lighthearted kind.  

I thought I had a point. Sorry; don't mean to offend anyone. I was just thinking out loud...


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 16, 2002)

Yup, CH, that's probably true. But I'm not sure what it has to do with this thread.  *grin*


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Dec 16, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Yup, CH, that's probably true. But I'm not sure what it has to do with this thread.  *grin* *




Yeah, I know. I've had this cold forever, and it seems like I tend to ramble because of it. I actually had a point that related to the thread, but I simply forgot it halfway through posting.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

i've had an idea... but gotta go to work to finish it:

ok... I wasn't suggesting an "official" troll of the year award. More like a people's choice thing. SO, following up on this idea, this thread will be for nominating posts. Please link the post in question. After a while of waiting for submissions, I'll open another thread with a poll in it and all of the linked threads. Just to make all you "trolls are never good" people happy, I'll include a choice which basically says "I don't like any trolls and am against this idea".

So far, here are the nominees:


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Nominees:

Should DND be more american? 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33556
Nominated by tleilaxu


Troll Awards
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=532095#post532095
Nominated by Dragongirl

Alsih0's Posts
nominated by darkness
(please specify a particular thread and provide a link)

Charging for DND
nominated by the Jester
(need link)

Need examples of how DND is evil
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25192
nominated by BigFreakinGoblinoid

This poll is a bad idea
nominated by Dragongirl, EternalKnight, and Horacio (not sure who should get credit )


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> And if I post here again, it's because I'm answering you. I dislike leaving a conversation unfinished, you know... *




You mean you like to have the last word. HA!


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 16, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Let me quash this idea before anyone gets too excited. Trolls at their worst are offensive, annoying, and rude. Very occasionally, trolls become performance art, actually funny and bringing the community together. The problem, though, is that the latter accounts for 1% of the former, and ecouraging anyone to troll at all means you have to wade through the 99% to get to the 1%.
> 
> So uh uh, no thanks, not here. If you see something funny, appreciate it for what it is, but don't return here to celebrate and remember it. I don't want anyone getting the idea that this is a contest they should strive to enter.
> 
> Make sense? *




Yes, it makes sense, but I for one would like to see some of these posts. For example, I never read that Bugaboo post, and this thread has already done me good by giving me access to that. So I am assuming you are quashing the idea of an "official" troll of the year and am continuing under the impression that a "People's Choice" award is OK.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 17, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *this thread isn't hurting anyone and I am asking you to just leave it be*




Sorry to flog a dead horse...

The problem is, if you encourage trolling, it may not hurt anyone now but it may just do so in the future.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2002)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry to flog a dead horse...
> 
> The problem is, if you encourage trolling, it may not hurt anyone now but it may just do so in the future. *




anyone else? can't you leave a man in peace?

i'm gonna include an option on the poll for all you folks, so just save it till then.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry tleilaxu, but I just wanted to get the point across that encouraging trolling is NOT a Good Thing.


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2002)

the point has been made


----------



## Horacio (Dec 17, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, it makes sense, but I for one would like to see some of these posts. For example, I never read that Bugaboo post, and this thread has already done me good by giving me access to that. So I am assuming you are quashing the idea of an "official" troll of the year and am continuing under the impression that a "People's Choice" award is OK. *




Wow, and now I nominate you for the Most Creative Interpretation Of A Direct Moderator's Advice Award...


----------



## tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2002)

I, on the other hand, think a troll complilation is interesting. What is wrong with that. Most people have been amused by a troll at some point or another. I think you are all exaggerating any kind of encouraging influence this poll could possibly have. I am trying to move on in the nominating process and am refraining from responding in any aggressive way. So shoo


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 17, 2002)

Too bad.

Thread closed.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *I, on the other hand, think a troll complilation is interesting. What is wrong with that.*



Maybe you should do that in Nutkinland instead. 

edit - Oops - Piratecat closed the thread while I was posting. 
I think that further proves my point about Nutkinland.


----------

